# Ratings Files for Download



## jeichbauer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm looking to see if there is a file I could download showing the average of all resort ratings.  I don't necessarily need Excel format but having one file with all resorts and ratings would be great.  Otherwise it's alot of copying and pasting to create this from each area page.

Does anyone know of such a file?

Thanks.

John
Toledo, OH


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2007)

what exactly are you doing?

(but to answer your question...no...thats not something readily available)


----------

